# Take down of splenic flexure with Hartman REVERSAL



## AMYE021 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a surgeon who performed a Hartmann procedure and did the take down of the splenic flexure at that time.  However, when he went back in to reverse the Hartmann procedure, he found that the splenic flexure had to be taken down again.  I see there is a 44213 add on code, however the 44227 or reversal of the Hartmann procedure is not a code on the primary procedure list.  Is there any way I can code for the splenic flexure takedown in conjunction with the 44227?  I am already adding a modifier 22 for other reasons, so any advice would be much appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------

